# Two cameras??



## neurorx (Mar 1, 2016)

I currently have a 5D Mark III. I shoot mostly kids activities/sports and landscapes. For those of you who shoot with two bodies, do you see significant advantages to having a crop sensor camera like the 7D Mark II as a second camera? I miss the focal length difference but are there any additional benefits?


----------



## dak723 (Mar 1, 2016)

Unless you are a pro photographer who needs a backup camera for various assignments (in which case you might want two of the same camera) then I would get a crop body for your second. I use a FF for landscapes and a Crop for most everything else. It depends on what you shoot, of course. I do a lot of flower pics where the reach and especially the greater DOF makes the crop camera a much better choice for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2016)

There is little advantage to having a crop camera as a 2nd camera, at least for me.

I would put my 24-70mm f/2.8L II on one FF Body and my 70-20070mm f/2.8L II on another FF body.

Putting one or the other on a crop camera messes up your coverage, if you put the 24-70 on crop, you lose wide, and if you put the 70-200 on the crop, you lost the very useful 71-111 mm range. Having both crop and FF lenses makes even less sense, since you cannot put the crop lens on your FF if the crop camera dies.

One other consideration is CF versus SD cards. CF cards are superior in terms of speed, and most crop bodies want SD. If you want to share a pool of CF cards, get cameras that both use CF cards, and the same batteries as well.

The one advantage may be the cost, and some perceive the cropping the center of a image as a benefit where you are focal length limited.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 1, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> One other consideration is CF versus SD cards. CF cards are superior in terms of speed, and most crop bodies want SD. If you want to share a pool of CF cards, get cameras that both use CF cards, and the same batteries as well.
> 
> The one advantage may be the cost, and some perceive the cropping the center of a image as a benefit where you are focal length limited.



I should point out that the 60D, 70D, 80D, 7D, 7D2, 6D, 5D2, 5D3, and the 5DS versions all use the same LP-E6 battery. Canon should be congratulated on keeping the same battery in every enthusiast (or higher) crop camera and in every FF camera (except the 1D series).....

Also note that in the crop cameras, the 7D2 does have a CF slot and an SD slot. 

and though we talk a lot about card speed.... it only matters when you do long bursts of images... But that said, when I shot with a 60D, several times I had filled the buffer with "single clicks" in rapid succession.... it really was that slow


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 1, 2016)

I am not a pro (or anything like one!) but I do prefer to have two camera bodies. 
My main camera is quite large and heavy so it's nice to have a smaller body for travel etc. Also when hide shooting it is handy to have my second body on my 300 F2.8 in case anything larger/closer than expected shows up! I would have preferred to have 2 full frame bodies but a second FF body that was reasonably fast with good AF (5D3) was just too expensive so my second body is a 7D2. 
Whilst having 2 sensor sizes to deal with takes a little getting used to it can be quite handy at times, for example if I only take one lens I have two framing options.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 2, 2016)

I am a semi-pro shooting sports and stock photography. I love the versatility of owning a FF body and crop body. A few quality lenses and you have a very versatile kit.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a 5DIII and a 7DII. I bought the 7DII because I found I needed to shoot a lot of sports for one client. The additional frames per second and better focus tracking have been invaluable. In some cases, having the 7DII with the 70-200mm and the 5D III with the 24-105mm lens can be handy for sports like basketball, where I can shoot players moving the ball with the 70-200 and then get a few shots "under" the basket when a player shoots.

I'm not sure the average person needs that kind of versatility, especially if you aren't shooting courtside. 

If the 5DIV comes out with better autofocus and 8 fps then I'm not sure the 7DII would be needed. 

I also like to shoot birds in flight for my own entertainment. Having the 7DII with its more accurate autofocus, faster frame rate and crop "reach" is important. It really depends on what you need to shoot and how critical it is that you bring back the pictures. Since I'm getting paid to produce sports photos for a small college, it's important to me. If I were just shooting for myself, I'm not sure it would matter that much. 

Generally, I'd say most people are better off really learning to use the camera they have and then, only if they find themselves limited by its performance should they consider another body.


----------



## JennyGW (Mar 2, 2016)

I recently picked up another 5D2. 

I shoot a little landscape for fun and I hate changing lenses in a dusty, blowing wind. 

Professionally I shoot headshots and stage. Having two FF cameras that can handle low light, use the same cards and batteries is really great. A little more range from a cropped sensor would be nice sometimes, but I feel it is easier for me to be able to have all the buttons and dials in exactly the same place when I'm switching quickly from one to the other. Even in a studio shoot it is very useful being able to quickly change lenses and not interupt the creative thinking.

I'm getting a lot more use out of all of my lenses now.

I deliberated over it for a year or so, I only wish I'd done it earlier.


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 2, 2016)

It all depends on what you want or need.

I have a 5DIII, and a 5D (a.k.a. "Classic") that I use for backup. I also hike with both bodies, with a wide-angle zoom mounted on the 5D, and a telephoto zoom on the 5DIII, to minimize lens changes.

I'm still holding onto my 20D crop body, although I rarely use it. I calculated that I get more pixels by cropping a 5DIII image down to APS-C size than from the 20D's maximum resolution. Most of the time I shoot the 20D with a relatively inexpensive, mid-range 35- or 50mm prime, in situations where the worst thing that would happen if it got lost, damaged or stolen is that I would might lose the images on the CF card.

Of course, it would be a different story entirely, with a more modern, higher-resolution crop-body model.


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 2, 2016)

Depends a lot on what you want.
- I have a 5D2 and a 5DsR for flowers, nature macro, landscapes [no kids or sports]. The former has become my backup/microscope camera since I have the new one. If that is the purpose, then wait till you want something better than your 5D3, then your old one becomes the backup.
- If you want to quickly change from a WA to a tele without actually dismounting and mounting two lenses, then I would get two identical bodies.
- If weight/size is an issue, then having a FF and a crop may be your answer.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 2, 2016)

The main advantage that the 7DII has for me over the 5DIII is frame rate, which comes in handy for sports. For occasions when I want to maximize reach, then I'll opt for the 7D II if it means not having to use an extender to push the maximum aperture to f/8 or smaller, which maintains better AF functionality.

For everything else, I prefer the 5DIII, so I end up using the 5DIII more often.


----------



## DCP (Mar 3, 2016)

neurorx said:


> I currently have a 5D Mark III. I shoot mostly kids activities/sports and landscapes. For those of you who shoot with two bodies, do you see significant advantages to having a crop sensor camera like the 7D Mark II as a second camera? I miss the focal length difference but are there any additional benefits?



Only benefits of a crop sensor as I see it, is reach. If you want more reach, what lenses do you currently have? I had the original 7D, then bought the 5DIII, then after a year or so decided the reach was not a big deal for me of the 7D, maybe If I had shot more wildlife I might wanted to keep it. Other reasons to have a 7D2 would be features it has over the 5D3, if you feel you really need them.
I shoot lots of landscape, night time lapse, and plenty of sports events (paid), always preferred the IQ of the 5D3 over the 7D any day.....or night. Maybe not a fair apples to apples comparison, but it is what it is. I also like the bokeh I get from FF. The 5D3 has been through hell and back in the dirty outdoors, on trails, driven into the ground on a fall, rock climbing, mountain biking, day hiking, multi week backpacking, snowboarding, skiing, traveling abroad and keeps on going at 90,000 shutter cycles, dents, scratches, etc......That in mind, I just bought the 6D but not as a back up or replacement to the 5D3. The 6D will get used 90+% of the time for night photography to finish a film, bought for a specific use. If the 5D3 broke, the 6D could substitute in a pinch, images would all look the same. I prefer keeping the IQ as consistent as possible.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi neurorx! 

I have a 5D3 and a 100D/SL1. I never use the two bodies at the same time, because I don't need it.
Two times I had my wife using the 100D in parallel to me using the other.

I use the 5D3 as primary body and the 100D as a lightweight travel body.
So I'd say...



neurorx said:


> ... do you see significant advantages to having a crop sensor camera like the 7D Mark II as a second camera?


Nope! Except if you want two use to different lenses at the same time and don't want/have the possibility to swap.



> ... I miss the focal length difference but are there any additional benefits?


I can understand that argument but it all depends on your shooting style. 
I'd always prefer the better possibilities to control DOF over the longer reach. (zoom by feet, if possible)


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 3, 2016)

As a "primarily prime user" and "lens swapping hater" I am used to use two bodies.

But in the last months I have used one 5D and the EOS M together and I think this is a very good combination
IF you need a faster camera (in terms of AF, better high ISO) with a great viewfinder PLUS a camera for some wide angle coverage of not/slow moving objects.
5D is paired with 2.8 100 Macro or 70-200 4.0
EOS M is paired with 2.0 22 or EF-S 10-22 (alternatively: 2nd 5D with 2.8 24 or 2.8 40)

You asked for 7D ii -- shurely a good body but it would be to large and heavy for the "effect" for MY USAGE.
For wildlive shooters it is maybe THE option (as others have said).


----------



## candc (Mar 3, 2016)

i do a lot of bird/wildlife shooting and usually have 2 bodies when doing so. i have a telephoto lens on a crop body for the birds and another camera along to take photos of the scenery along the way. 

in my case its generally a 7dii with a 6d or a7rii combo


----------



## Sabaki (Mar 3, 2016)

I own 2 bodies, 6D and 7Dii

Had the 7Dii first and bought the 6D for 'scapes, lowlight environs and people photography.

The more my experiences build with the 6D, the more I find specific uses for each camera. 
I much prefer bug macro and general wildlife with the 7Dii, crop seems a better tool for it. But I no longer pull the 7Dii for landscapes, I simply adore the rendering of the 6D for landscapes. 

Each shoot since owning both cameras teaches me each is better for a specific use and also that certain lenses work better on a specific body. 
My 24-70 and 24mm TS-E are simply beautiful on the 6D


----------



## Act444 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah...the 24-70 is like a completely different lens on a crop-sensor camera VS FF. I enjoy it for close-range event photography on FF, but on crop it is a bit awkward - 24 isn't wide enough indoors and 70 isn't quite long enough to be good telephoto.


----------



## slclick (Mar 3, 2016)

Now, if you are primarily or solely a primes user then two different bodies can be a fantastic combo. Zooms are better off used on the body they are designed for and while this can apply to primes as well, there is less of an issue with distortion and odd focal lengths.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 3, 2016)

I often use two bodies for sports and events. For a time, I shot with a 7D and a 5D3 and didn't like it. I ended up replacing the 7D with another 5D3 ... and a year later I added a 1Dx to the kit. 

What I didn't like is that I found myself switching lenses more often when I had the 7D and the 5D3. The 5D3 offered better IQ and low light performance, so I often want the "primary" lens at the moment on the 5D3. If I was shooting a lot in close quarters, I'd put a short zoom on the 5D3 and the long zoom on the 7D. When switching gears to need the long zoom for an extended time, I'd move the 70-200 from the 7D to the 5D3.

I often shoot at ISO 3200 and up, so the longer reach of the 7D didn't compare to the better high ISO IQ of the 5D3. The FF sensor tends to be sharper than crop, so cropping 5D3 images in post compared very nicely with full size images from the crop body.

With two 5D3's, I can put a 24-70 on one and a 70-200 on the other and never need to switch. But, now I often use the 1Dx and a 5D3. The 1Dx offers a one stop advantage in high ISO plus 12 FPS. So, I'm sometimes back to swapping lenses again. When shooting basketball from under the hoop, I want the 24-70 on the 1Dx. When I move to the sidelines, I prefer the 70-200 on the 1Dx. There is a distinct advantage to having two of the same body.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 3, 2016)

I am a photojournalist that shoots a variety of events, including sports, with two bodies. For non-sports assignments my main workhorse is a 5D3 with a 16-36 f/2.8 II lens, while the other is a 1Dx with a 70-200 f/2.8 II. For sports I use the 1DX and a 7D2. Depending on the sport I use different lenses. Basketball, with poor lighting usually, the 7D2 has a 50 f/1.2 and the 1DX has a 135 f/2.0, sometimes the 70-200. Football I use a 300 f/2.8 on the 1DX. Baseball the 300 with a 1.4X extender or a 100-400 f/3.5-5.6 II. It all depends on the venue and how the lighting is, and time of day if outside.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 5, 2016)

Spectrum said:


> Basketball, with poor lighting usually, the 7D2 has a 50 f/1.2 ...


I've long been intrigued by the 50 f1.2L, but I'm curious about the reports of slow focusing. What's it like shooting sports with this lens compared to the 70-200 f2.8 II? I don't mean the focal length, just the ability to get the shot and track moving subjects.


----------



## Maleko (Mar 7, 2016)

I do weddings / portraits and have a 5DMK3 as primary body, and then a 5D (original) as a backup, alogn with my old trusty 50D as a backup backup. 
When people are paying me to take photos of their big day in which they have spent so much time and money, I want to make sure I am covered! That also includes extra flashes, lens, lots of batteries etc.


----------



## rpt (Mar 7, 2016)

I have both. In poor light I prefer the 5D3. When I want burst speed or auto focus on video I use the 7D2.


----------



## midluk (Mar 7, 2016)

I have the 70D and I'm seriously thinking about going FF after the 5D4 (and preferably the 6D2, so I have four options 5D3, 6D2, 5D4 to choose from) is released.
I will keep the 70D as backup and for macro work (and to qualify for European CPS), but the choice of lenses will be a mess. The main reason for the desire for FF is that there are no convincing EF-S lenses. The build quality and IS of the 17-55 is not all that great and at least my copy also is not extremely convincing with regard to image quality and AF precision. And the 10-22 could definitely be improved CA-wise.
I will likely get a 16-35 f/4L IS and a 24-70 f/4L IS, sell my 17-55 and 10-22 and keep my 70-200 f4/L IS and 100 f/2.8L macro.
To have a broad FL coverage with both cameras the FF would get the 16-35 and the APS-C the 24-70, but that is rather a waste of money for situations where mainly the normal FL range is used with the ultra wide only for an occasional shot. But putting the 24-70 onto the FF body, leaves the APS-C without much use. and the ultra wide end uncovered.
For normal+tele FLs the combination would likely work better with the 24-70 on the FF and the 70-200 on the APS-C (with a 70-112 gap in coverage) which allows to go to greater focal lengths than with the FF alone.

In the end I will likely end up with two FF bodies if the money allows…


----------



## darynthe (Mar 8, 2016)

The thing is that if you get a crop body if you want very good image quality and sharpness you will need to but new lenses created specifically for crop bodies, as it seems that even L lenses created for full frame bodies will underperform. seems there is a good technical reason for this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDbUIfB5YUc
In the end it is more expensive.


----------



## slclick (Mar 8, 2016)

darynthe said:


> The thing is that if you get a crop body if you want very good image quality and sharpness you will need to but new lenses created specifically for crop bodies, as it seems that even L lenses created for full frame bodies will underperform. seems there is a good technical reason for this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDbUIfB5YUc
> In the end it is more expensive.



DxO Mark reasoning. I sense there will be much consternation about this.


----------



## pwp (Mar 8, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is little advantage to having a crop camera as a 2nd camera, at least for me.
> 
> I would put my 24-70mm f/2.8L II on one FF Body and my 70-20070mm f/2.8L II on another FF body.
> 
> ...



The OP is talking about a 7DII which has one CF slot & one SD slot. 

Shooting sports, the OP will find a tangible boost in quality keepers with a 7DII over his 5DIII. 

There's no set-piece ideal setup that will suit all photographers. Horses for courses, but I have always liked having a FF body and a crop body. Until a recent 7DII purchase the crop body has always been APS-H. FWIW the APS-C 7DII has exceeded my expectations as an action camera delivering a pleasingly higher rate of keepers vs my recently retired 1D MkIV. I had modest expectations of the 7DII but I'm really liking it.

Where finances allow, having two bodies can put you at a great advantage, always ready with an appropriate focal length, the extra reach, ability to keep shooting if a card fills at just the wrong time and so on. On industrial shoots I tend to have the 16-35 f/4is on the FF body and the 70-200 f/2.8isII on the crop body. My style rarely calls for the middle focal lengths, but the stellar 24-70 f/2.8II is always there in the bag. 

There are no right's and wrongs, just what works for the individual.

-pw


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 8, 2016)

darynthe said:


> The thing is that if you get a crop body if you want very good image quality and sharpness you will need to but new lenses created specifically for crop bodies, as it seems that even L lenses created for full frame bodies will underperform. seems there is a good technical reason for this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDbUIfB5YUc
> In the end it is more expensive.



Please tell me that you don't really believe that video. Whilst Tony N occasionally offers good advice he often produces twoddle! Additionally he is merely quoting figures from DXO - well we know what they are worth!
Certainly good FF lenses tend to be expensive, no argument there, but inferior to lenses designed for APSC?!? The briefest of side by side tests will dispel that myth. 
To date none of the APSC lenses that I have yet tried have equaled top quality FF lenses on an APSC camera.
Where lenses designed for APSC cameras score is their combination of good IQ and low prices. Currently the highest quality (and most expensive) lenses for DSLR cameras cover the 35mm format - a smaller sensor doesn't make the lens any better or worse.
Try some out for yourself - I have.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 8, 2016)

pwp said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There is little advantage to having a crop camera as a 2nd camera, at least for me.
> ...



Interesting... I disagree with "little advantage" to carrying the crop. 

Often I shoot intramural sports and have a 1DX for those days but I'm starting to think the 7DII might be a welcome addition. On site for work I tend to carry 3-4 cameras as I never want to have to explain why "this ain't happening today" to a client. 

My workhorses are the 5D3's... always carry those, then the 1DX is tucked into the back of the car JIC. I have two 7D's that haven't seen the light of day in years now but I did miss the lighter body compared to the 1DX. Especially when carrying 2 bodies. I carry a 24-70II for group, sideline shots on a 5D3. Typically I carry a 200 f/2, 300 f/2.8 or 70-200II on the second body that can be a major back breaker at the end of the day.

What is your take on the 7DII since you mentioned it PW? Do you own a 1DX or plan on the 1DXII?


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 9, 2016)

"I've long been intrigued by the 50 f1.2L, but I'm curious about the reports of slow focusing. What's it like shooting sports with this lens compared to the 70-200 f2.8 II? I don't mean the focal length, just the ability to get the shot and track moving subjects."

I have found the 50 f/1.2 L to be rapid focusing on the 7D Mk II for basketball. I usually have it at f/1.6. I have the 85 f/1.2 L II also, but that is definitely slower than the 50.


----------



## Zv (Mar 9, 2016)

I did the whole 2 body thing with a 5D2 and 7D. Was kinda useful I guess for the few times I actually used both bodies. One was at a wedding but I don't do those all that much so there was no point keeping 2. 

I tend to use zooms a lot to avoid lens switching. On some occasions where I would potentially be switching a lot I just use the EOS M as a secondary body. It's my low priority body so whatever I shoot the least that day goes on there. This is only really good for static subjects though. 

It really depends on how and what you shoot. Seems a bit overkill to buy a second FF just to not change lens all that much. Kinda defeats the purpose of an interchangeable lens camera if you just buy more cameras. What next? One for each lens?


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't make any money with photography. I did a total of one portrait shoot and one real estate shoot that I got paid for.

Lately I have only been doing events, and for free. Photography is absolutely a hobby for me and not a money maker.

I have a 5D III and a 70D. I have really thought about this for my uses and would rather have two FF bodies. 

It will be a few years before I get another camera. To be honest, for me, saving for a 600mm f/4 II and whatever replaces the current 85L is more important. I've become more and more convinced that great glass means the most to me.

Two FF bodies would be my choice. If the new 5DX gets 10-12 fps... then I would have no reason to even look at a 7D Mark II crop (other than price and weight?). It may take an extra year or two of saving, but worth waiting for to me. I would not sell my 5D mark III to replace it. It would just move into backup position.

For events: 5D III with a 24-70L, and a 5D with a 70-200L.
For sports and birds: 5D III with a 70-200L and a 5D with a 400mm f/5.6L

That is what I would like. Honestly, I just don't use my 70D anymore. Not for anything.

I know the 7D Mark II is a great choice for some, but I have not missed the "extra reach" found with the crop cameras.

I'll wait 3 or 4 years and see if I can swing the 5DX when it is at the end of its production cycle.

The 5D III opened my eyes wide, like a puppy two weeks after birth.


----------



## pwp (Mar 9, 2016)

Pookie said:


> What is your take on the 7DII since you mentioned it PW? Do you own a 1DX or plan on the 1DXII?



I bought the 7DII pretty much as a speculative exercise when my 1D MkIV was begging for retirement with several hundred thousand clicks to its name. 5DIII's are the main workhorses here too, with the 7DII and 1D MkIV for action, great AF and reach. A 1DX was definitely on the radar but the 7DII has exceeded expectations by a long shot. Obviously the 1DX/1DXII will smack the 7DII's backside in all sorts of performance parameters as well as longevity but in the meantime the gripped 7DII keeps a permanent place in my bag. FWIW the 1D MkIV does outperform the 7DII above 3200iso but the 7DII has a big AF advantage. And genuine 10 FPS.

-pw


----------



## Pookie (Mar 9, 2016)

pwp said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > What is your take on the 7DII since you mentioned it PW? Do you own a 1DX or plan on the 1DXII?
> ...



The ISO is what really turned me off to any more 7D's... as you prob know. I always cringed when I got near 800 as it turned south very quick. As much as I like the possibilities with the 1DX I find it to be overkill much of the time as I don't need the AF or speed (not shooting pro's, mainly HS or younger... sometimes the over 30 sports too). I rarely use the 1DX unless I feel I would "really, really" need it. That's where a nice lighter, higher FPS and action AF would step in with a weight saving. 

I sense another test purchase coming on soon :-[ Thanks PW.


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 9, 2016)

Zv said:


> It really depends on how and what you shoot. Seems a bit overkill to buy a second FF just to not change lens all that much. Kinda defeats the purpose of an interchangeable lens camera if you just buy more cameras.



Your first statement in the above paragraph trumps the two that follow. Not only how and what you shoot, but also where and in what environmental circumstances. Try changing lenses in dusty or wet conditions, and the value of that other lens you want to shoot with already being mounted on its own body will become glaringly obvious. Not to mention the time required to change lenses possibly causing you to miss the shot.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 9, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > It really depends on how and what you shoot. Seems a bit overkill to buy a second FF just to not change lens all that much. Kinda defeats the purpose of an interchangeable lens camera if you just buy more cameras.
> ...



+1

Wind + Dust/Sand... no bueno !!!! Probably the biggest reason why 2 bodies rule IMO. A little sand will ruin your day for sure. That and the inordinate amount of time to swap out a lens like a 70-200 II with a (?) when you're chasing a shot.


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 9, 2016)

It can be a dilemma.

I am currently 3 bodies (5D MK III / 5D MK II / 7D MK II)

I got the Mk III shortly after my 5DMKII and that is my main backup body. 
The 7D MK II I just picked up recently, because for sports while the 5D MK III is adequate, the 7D MK II is just more geared to it, and the reach does not hurt. High Iso could be better, but some noise creeping in is a lot better than OOF or missed shots

Definitely weighting the 5Dx / 5DMKIV or what ever it will be and be selling my 5DMKII. Body wise that should keep me covered for awhile and next purchase after that will likely be a 2nd 70-200 F/2.8 IS II. I do like having two lensed bodies available and not having to swap lenses when shooting events. At the same time, the combo of 7D MKII with the 70 -200 is a fab set up and really equivalent to 112 - 320. While I can use my 24-70 on the 5D MK III, I find for sports just limited. I could survive with 24-105 F/4 IS L, but like faster glass.

Other option I like better is maybe getting the Sigma 120-300 F/2.8. That would give me 70 - 200 on the MK III and 192 - 480 on the 7D MK II all at 2.8

Even finding a cherry used Sigma, still 50% higher in cost than a 2nd 70-200. 

I also can see that since the 70-200 is really one of my main lenses, a second backup might not be a bad idea. 

I rarely use my 24-105 but to me it is a backup lens so in case I have issues with my 24 - 70 or 70 - 200, I at least have an o.k. zoom on hand


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 9, 2016)

I had the Canon 7D followed by the Canon 6D. The 6D gave such superior results that I stopped using the 7D and replaced it with a 5DS which has 1.3 & 1.6 crop modes (you still get the full frame image). Higher MP allows tighter cropping whilst retaining FF so best of both world in my book will not be purchasing crop bodies again and have sold all my EF-S glass.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Mar 9, 2016)

I shoot with two bodies sometimes 3, and as I do mostly landscape/adventure photography I really don't see much of a reason for the extra reach of a crop sensor also shooting with a 1DX and a 5D3 with a 24-70 2,8 ii and a 70-200 2.8 ii and primes from 24 - 50mm I end up switching lenses a lot as I always prefer using the 1DX for it's better high iso, weather sealing as i'm always in rain or snow here in Norway or Iceland and the 12fps when doing action, so because of I'd honestly recommend having two of the same body, even if having two different set ups can be nice sometimes


----------



## ksgal (Mar 9, 2016)

neurorx said:


> I currently have a 5D Mark III. I shoot mostly kids activities/sports and landscapes. For those of you who shoot with two bodies, do you see significant advantages to having a crop sensor camera like the 7D Mark II as a second camera? I miss the focal length difference but are there any additional benefits?



Everyone's needs are different. Crop bodies all have plus or minus's depending on the body. 
I have a 7D2 and a 5D2, I choose the camera based on the need. 

Here are reasons I choose the 7D2 many times over the 5D2:
1. flash sync speed - balancing ambient and flash is easier, and also as I like to use longer focal lengths for portraits, I hate the 1/160 on the 5D2 - I end up with more blurr from my bad technique and getting to 1/250 seems to be my sweet spot. 

2. same f stop, more depth of field - this is a bonus for me when taking portraits of horses. For people, I tend to reach for the 5D2 in this situation in studio, or when Im doing natural light only... for a more shallow dof. 

3. fps - when shooting horses over jumps, I don't do 10 fps, but my 3 pic burst lets me do entry/over/exit on one fence, really cool when I hit that right. 3 keepers from one fence!

4. reach - the 70-200 f2.8 lets me cover an arena from one corner about perfect.

5. anti flicker - indoor and outdoor at night, particularly in mixed crappy lighting.. boy it is soo handy. 

6. built like a tank/great weather sealing.. because.. well, I'm clumsy. 

7. leave more money to invest in that next lens I need 

8. the ergonomics mean switching between the two pretty seemless. 

My next body will probably be the 5dx or a 5D3, and I'll be pretty happy. I need more from my 5D2 outer points than it can deliver. But you'll pry the 7D2 out of my cold dead hands. The only thing that will upgrade that camera is a better sensor (and I'm pretty happy with the one in there now) For my specific needs, the crop 7D2 does just fine. Other crops may or may not fit the bill, depending on your needs. the 80D will probably be pretty nice, but I want to easily go between bodies, and I like what I've got now. JMHO - YMMV.


----------



## pwp (Mar 9, 2016)

Pookie said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



+1 for sure. This is the exact reason I will go to a job with up to four bodies if required. There are places particularly in mining plus some industrial and manufacturing situations where there is no way you'd take a lens off. Another is shooting aerials. I'm not a landscape or wildlife shooter, but I imagine they would often be shooting in situations where lens changes are seriously not a good idea.

-pw


----------



## RGF (Mar 9, 2016)

I use primarily FF bodies but have a 7D M2. I use this when I need extend the focal length range with having bigger / additional glass. Easier to add 7D M2 to my kit (with the 100-400) than to lug the 600. Of course when I need the big guns, the 600 comes out.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 10, 2016)

dak723 said:


> Unless you are a pro photographer who needs a backup camera for various assignments (in which case you might want two of the same camera) then I would get a crop body for your second. I use a FF for landscapes and a Crop for most everything else. It depends on what you shoot, of course. I do a lot of flower pics where the reach and especially the greater DOF makes the crop camera a much better choice for me.



+1


----------



## Zv (Mar 10, 2016)

pwp said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > JonAustin said:
> ...



Hmmm of course sand, good point, definitely wouldn't wanna be changing lens in that situation. However, I was referring to OP who from the looks of it just takes pics of his kids and what not. Is this a two body situation? Was all I was asking. 

I'm just going through a less is more phase. Trying to keep my GAS in check! 

Seems straightforward though, if someone needs two (or more) bodies and have the means to do so then they should probably get them. That sounded better in my head ...


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Mar 21, 2016)

I have two 7diis, one with a grip and one without. I usually keep a 70-200 f2.8 ii on the gripped and a 16-35 f4 on the other. The 16-35 makes a lot more sense than the 24-70 on crop. I'll probably be buying a 5d4 or 1dxii to compliment the two once we know the specs of the 5d4. I shoot sports so I need the speed so really depends if the 5d4 will be fast enough but I need a FF for product shoots I'm doing at work so I may just get work to bug a 5d4 and buy a 1dxii with my own money.


----------



## Insider (Mar 22, 2016)

I think having one FF and one APS_C would be a good choice too.
Be honest, nowadays when you no longer do any printing, sensors no longer a major issue to concern. I would rather consider about af speed, fps and iso.


----------

